# تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟



## fns (19 أغسطس 2008)

تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟ 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
ليه مستعجل
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
طيب قربت توصل
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
لا تطلع بدون رد
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
لا تنسى الرد
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
خلاص وصلت
7
7
7
7
7





مسكين والله حزنت عليه 


الله يكون فى عونه 


ادعوله ياشباب 
30:
كيرو


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*اديني عنوانه
وانا اروح اساعده حالا

صوره جميييييييله
شكرا لك
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه التمرد دا*
*هو حد لاقي دلوقتي ما يتزوجهم وخلاص*
*ميرسي يا كيرو*​


----------



## سيزار (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*

قشطه

فى  الحاله دى اموت نفسى احسن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبكدا هما هيموتوا من الغيظ وتخلص الحكايه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهو كله بسوابه 

موضوع جامد تشكر يا هندسا


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2008)

fns قال:


> تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟
> 7
> 7
> 7
> ...




*انا قلبي بيتأطع عليه بفكر 
انوب عنه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*

*هو ده الرجل الوحيد الى فضل وهرب من حزبنا
وهيتجاب متقلقوش
عشن تعرفوا بس حزبنا بيعمل ايه
احنا مش بنلعب*


----------



## fns (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *اديني عنوانه
> وانا اروح اساعده حالا
> 
> صوره جميييييييله
> ...



هو لغاية دلوقتى غير مستقر
كل ما يروح فى مكان يلاقى بنات تجرى وراءه
اول ما ايستقر ابعتلك عنوانه على طول
هههههه
شكرا اخى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه التمرد دا*
> *هو حد لاقي دلوقتي ما يتزوجهم وخلاص*
> *ميرسي يا كيرو*​



هو حد لاقى ايه
ده الجواز دلوقتى بقى بيتباع على الارصفة
بس اللى يكمل
الناس كلها بتطفش بسبب البنات
هههههه
ميرسى نيفين على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> قشطه
> 
> فى  الحاله دى اموت نفسى احسن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبكدا هما هيموتوا من الغيظ وتخلص الحكايه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



فل يا مان
لا فكرة جامدى موت
لازم تتطبق علشان يعرفوا بقيمتنا
لما مش يلقوا رجالة قصادهم تانى
شكرا يا مان على مرورك
يلا pease يا مان


----------



## fns (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *هو ده الرجل الوحيد الى فضل وهرب من حزبنا
> وهيتجاب متقلقوش
> عشن تعرفوا بس حزبنا بيعمل ايه
> احنا مش بنلعب*



لو عرفتوا مكانه ابقوا هاتوه
انا مخبيه الراجل ده
عشم ابليس فى الجنة
ههههههه
شكرا جيلان على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## fns (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



كليم متى قال:


> *انا قلبي بيتأطع عليه بفكر
> انوب عنه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مشكور
> ...



سلامة قلبك اخى كليم
هى حالته تصعب على الكافر
الواحد الايام دى مش عارف ياخد حريته
البنات كاتمين على نفس الواحد
الله يكون فى عوننا احنا
ويتولاهم هما برحمته
ههههه
شكرا كليم على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*

*


fns قال:



لو عرفتوا مكانه ابقوا هاتوه
انا مخبيه الراجل ده
عشم ابليس فى الجنة
ههههههه
شكرا جيلان على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الى بيجروا وراه دول وتقلى مخبيه:t9:
يا لهوى على الكدب بيجرى فى دمكوا يا رجالة*


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*
هشششششششششش
يا بنات
الانقاذ وصل






*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

ياسلام تلاقى كل الولاد هيموتوا و يكونوا مكانه صح يا ولاد ولا لأ ؟


----------



## fns (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> كل الى بيجروا وراه دول وتقلى مخبيه:t9:
> يا لهوى على الكدب بيجرى فى دمكوا يا رجالة*



دلوقتى تلاقى كل اللى بيجروا وراه دمهم محروق
علشان انا خبيته ومش لاقينه
يلا ربنا يتولاهم برحمته


----------



## fns (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> هشششششششششش
> يا بنات
> الانقاذ وصل
> ...



اوعى وششششششششششك
ايه ده دى طائرة انقاذ ولا طائرة ابادة للبنات اللى بتجرى وراه
انا من رايى نخليها طائرة ابادة احسن
يلا يا راجل خلينا نستريح
العيشة من غيرهم رحمة
متلاقيش واحدة تقرفك وتقولك اعمل كذا ومتعملش كذا
خلينا نستريح بقى
هههههههه


----------



## fns (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



ميريام عادل قال:


> ياسلام تلاقى كل الولاد هيموتوا و يكونوا مكانه صح يا ولاد ولا لأ ؟



ليه يعنى هما الاولاد مش لاقين يعنى
ده الاولاد الايام دى بيصلوله ان ربنا ينقذه من اللى هو فيه
صلولوه انتوا كمان


----------



## yerigagarin (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



fns قال:


> اوعى وششششششششششك
> ايه ده دى طائرة انقاذ ولا طائرة ابادة للبنات اللى بتجرى وراه
> انا من رايى نخليها طائرة ابادة احسن
> يلا يا راجل خلينا نستريح
> ...


*المروحيه دي يا سيدي
روسي
اسمها ka-50 BlackShark
دخلت الخدمه 1996

وبعدين انا بختلف معاك في حكاية ابادة البنات
انا بقول ناخدهم اسري احسن
ونفاوض عليهم مقابل مطالبنا
ايه رايك ؟
*​


----------



## fns (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *المروحيه دي يا سيدي
> روسي
> اسمها ka-50 blackshark
> دخلت الخدمه 1996
> ...



فكرة حلوة قوى يا مان
طيب انتفاوض على ايه
انا من رايى نتفاوض على الاسرى الرجالة اللى حبسينهم
حزب النساء
انتى رايك ايه


----------



## yerigagarin (22 أغسطس 2008)

*هما حابسين اسري رجاله ؟
ازاي ؟ وليه ؟ وفين ؟؟؟؟
دي كارثه بكل المقاييس
*​


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *هما حابسين اسري رجاله ؟
> ازاي ؟ وليه ؟ وفين ؟؟؟؟
> دي كارثه بكل المقاييس
> *​



انت مشفتش راى جيلان لما بتقول ده الاسير اللى هرب
من الحزب بس احنا انجيبه علشان تعرفوا ان حزبنا مفتح عنيه
احنا لازم نتحد ونتفق على الحزب ده لغاية ما ندمره
وننقذ الاسرى الغلابة المحبوسين عندهم
انت رايك ايه


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



fns قال:


> انت مشفتش راى جيلان لما بتقول ده الاسير اللى هرب
> من الحزب بس احنا انجيبه علشان تعرفوا ان حزبنا مفتح عنيه
> احنا لازم نتحد ونتفق على الحزب ده لغاية ما ندمره
> وننقذ الاسرى الغلابة المحبوسين عندهم
> انت رايك ايه


*انا رايي ان احنا نحاصر الحزب بتاعهم وناخدهم كلهم اسري
لحد ما نشوف حنعمل فيهم ايه
ولو عاوزين حرب الحرب لعبتي
ادي فريق الحصار
اشكال كلها تخوف





*​


----------



## yerigagarin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*دول القوات الخاصه
لو عاوز حاجه اشد
اجيبلك الجيش
لكن دول مبيهزروش




*​


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *انا رايي ان احنا نحاصر الحزب بتاعهم وناخدهم كلهم اسري
> لحد ما نشوف حنعمل فيهم ايه
> ولو عاوزين حرب الحرب لعبتي
> ادي فريق الحصار
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااااا نهااااااااااااااار
ايه الفرقة اللى انتى جايبها دى 
الفرقة دى لوحديها يا معلم يخليهم يخافوا ويستسلموا
بس تصدق عندك حق
لازم نوريهم العين الحمرا من اولها
علشان يخافوا ويعرفوا مين هما الرجالة
انا معاك فى الفرقة دى


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *دول القوات الخاصه
> لو عاوز حاجه اشد
> اجيبلك الجيش
> لكن دول مبيهزروش
> ...



نسيت حاجة يا معلم نسيت تجيب
ار بى جى ونسيت القناصون ونسيت الاسطول البحرى
احنا لازم نكون جاهزين من كله
دى اتكون معركة التاريخ
دى اتكون افظع من معركة طروادة 
احنا منهجمشى دلوقتى احنا اول حاجة نطلب الاسرى الرجالة
لو موفقوش باللين نوريهم العين الحمرا
نبدا بقذائف الدبابات والطائرات 
لغاية منشوف اخرتنا معاهم ايه
وشعارنا لا للاستسلام وراكم وراكم يا بنات
لغاية ما تخضعوا 
اوكى يا مان


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*

*يحرام بس فيه حاجة ناقصة 




















































































انا مش فى الصورة معاهم يعنى ايه مكنتش عروسة ولا ايه ​*


----------



## kokielpop (24 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع 

تسلم ايدك عليه بجد 

احجزلى واحد من غير محد ياخد بالو ​*


----------



## fns (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يحرام بس فيه حاجة ناقصة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




تلاقيكى كنتى فى الصورة بس كنتى اخر واحدة
اصل كتير اللى بيجرى وراه الصورة اتجيب ايه ولا ايه
على العموم ابقى اكلمهولك بس انتى صلى
انه يوافق 
هههههههه


----------



## fns (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



kokielpop قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> 
> تسلم ايدك عليه بجد
> 
> احجزلى واحد من غير محد ياخد بالو ​*



انت جيت فى جمل العروسات كتير
اختار انت اللى عاوزه بس وملقش دعوة 
مستنى اختيارك


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

_*ههههههههههه


شكرا على الصورة

عشان تعرف البنات  قيمة الرجل

همة شايفين  رجالة  مهم  بينقرضو

يا بنات نصيحة  الحقو  قبل فوات الاوان​*_


----------



## yerigagarin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



fns قال:


> نسيت حاجة يا معلم نسيت تجيب
> ار بى جى ونسيت القناصون ونسيت الاسطول البحرى
> احنا لازم نكون جاهزين من كله
> دى اتكون معركة التاريخ
> ...



*اتفضل الاسطول يا كيروو





*​


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: تخيل انك اخر رجال في العالم؟؟؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *اتفضل الاسطول يا كيروو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بس بقى انت بكده عملت اللى عليك وزيادة
احنا بقى انفضل مستنين لغاية هما يقوموا بضربتهم الاولى
وبعدين نرد على الضربة علشان منطلعش غلطانين
ولا انت ايه رايك


----------

